# Junto de Andulacia - Demolishing Houses



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

I have heard about the problems in Marbella, who hasn't? I currently have a house in a place called Almuñécar on the Costa Tropical (the coast of Granada). I am not sure if you are familiar with it. I am currently going through the same problems, as Marbella as it is working its way down here.

We are living in an urbanisation where problems are now occuring. We have been living here since 2005 and thought that we had all of our papers legal. We did, however, now we have found out that since 15/03/2010, we are illegaly living here as the Junta de Andalucia want to demolish 51 houses where the majority are occupied daily. We went to a meeting yesterday so that could explain to us what had happened. 

When the promotors, Playa Costa Tropical S.L. asked for a license for the building work that they wanted to do. They managed to get permission from the Mayor to build on what was: 

Green zone land. 
Ithad been swapped somehow with construction land. 
It expanded more than they were allowed to. 

We have been told that the town hall are in the process of making up the new plans to fit in with the urbanisation as it stands but they have told us that we need a lawyer for a new license as the previous one has been cancelled due to a court case being lost. 

What I would like to know is if a license is likely to come through? 

Does anyone know of a good lawyer who specilises in these cases. However, any information is appreciated.

Saludos Nicola


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There's a chap who occasionally comes on the forum called "lenox" http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/lenox.html has been involved in the illegal property issue and may be able to offer you some help and advise. May I suggest you PM him to discuss it privately with him. I'm sure he will be only too glad to help

Jo xx


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> There's a chap who occasionally comes on the forum called "lenox" Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: lenox has been involved in the illegal property issue and may be able to offer you some help and advise. May I suggest you PM him to discuss it privately with him. I'm sure he will be only too glad to help
> 
> Jo xx


 Thank you so much. Nicola


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

nicola rose said:


> I have heard about the problems in Marbella, who hasn't? I currently have a house in a place called Almuñécar on the Costa Tropical (the coast of Granada). I am not sure if you are familiar with it. I am currently going through the same problems, as Marbella as it is working its way down here.
> 
> We are living in an urbanisation where problems are now occuring. We have been living here since 2005 and thought that we had all of our papers legal. We did, however, now we have found out that since 15/03/2010, we are illegaly living here as the Junta de Andalucia want to demolish 51 houses where the majority are occupied daily. We went to a meeting yesterday so that could explain to us what had happened.
> 
> ...


It's happening in our area as well All I can suggest is to get in touch with the people who are fighting this here and they might be able to point you in the right direction for your area. They are AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in andalucia

Best of luck:yo:



Doggy


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I would hate to be in your position...
I have found this article referring to house demolitions
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/expat/ex...t-Spain-Foreign-Office-minister-cautions.html
I think it was this politician that also said he was advising his constituents against buying in Spain - but then again how many people ask their local MP for advice before buying abroad????????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

An awful position to be in. Unfortunately it seems to be happening all over the place now.

OwDoggy's link is the best suggestion I think.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

The first houses that should be demolished before anything else are happens.
The Mayor's house/houses.
The councils architect house.
The solicitors involved houses.
Playa Costa Tropical S.L. owners houses/assets seized.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

playamonte said:


> The first houses that should be demolished before anything else are happens.
> The Mayor's house/houses.
> The councils architect house.
> The solicitors involved houses.
> Playa Costa Tropical S.L. owners houses/assets seized.


Yes, that would solve all the problems instantly.


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

nicola rose said:


> I have heard about the problems in Marbella, who hasn't? I currently have a house in a place called Almuñécar on the Costa Tropical (the coast of Granada). I am not sure if you are familiar with it. I am currently going through the same problems, as Marbella as it is working its way down here.
> 
> We are living in an urbanisation where problems are now occuring. We have been living here since 2005 and thought that we had all of our papers legal. We did, however, now we have found out that since 15/03/2010, we are illegaly living here as the Junta de Andalucia want to demolish 51 houses where the majority are occupied daily. We went to a meeting yesterday so that could explain to us what had happened.
> 
> ...


I hate to be negative but the Almunecar town hall is occupied by a bunch of complete idiots. The Mayor spends most of his time avoiding going to prison for a variety of offences.

The current town plan (PGOU) is a wildly optimistic dream and has been rejected by the Junta.

If it was approved then it is possible that some of the existing illegal urbanisations might become legal but the chances of it being approved (as it violates almost all of the rules) are zero.

However it is highly unlikely that the Junta will enforce these demolition orders as they are under pressure from the EU and the UK Embassy in Spain.

It is a question of sit tight until it is resolved. if you want to sell then you have a very real problem.

As for local lawyers, they all seem to have their own agenda or be in the pocket of the town hall.

You could try Sonia Sequero in Nerja on 95252 3412

or Maria Theresa Velasco on 95863 0114

or Pierre Valke on 95863 9010


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> It's happening in our area as well All I can suggest is to get in touch with the people who are fighting this here and they might be able to point you in the right direction for your area. They are AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in andalucia
> 
> Best of luck:yo:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information, I appreciate it. Saludos Nicola


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

jojo said:


> There's a chap who occasionally comes on the forum called "lenox" Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: lenox has been involved in the illegal property issue and may be able to offer you some help and advise. May I suggest you PM him to discuss it privately with him. I'm sure he will be only too glad to help
> 
> Jo xx


 Thank you Jo x


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I would hate to be in your position...
> I have found this article referring to house demolitions
> Bulldozing expats will hurt Spain, Foreign Office minister cautions - Telegraph
> I think it was this politician that also said he was advising his constituents against buying in Spain - but then again how many people ask their local MP for advice before buying abroad????????


Thank you so mucho for this information. Any idea how I can get the phone number for Jacqueline Cotterill, Centrol Demorcratico Liberal (CDL) Benidorm? Nicola x


----------



## nicola rose (Feb 1, 2010)

almendros said:


> I hate to be negative but the Almunecar town hall is occupied by a bunch of complete idiots. The Mayor spends most of his time avoiding going to prison for a variety of offences.
> 
> The current town plan (PGOU) is a wildly optimistic dream and has been rejected by the Junta.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for all this information and I totally agree with you. The names and numbers that you have given me, are they lawyers? Nicola


----------



## almendros (Aug 14, 2008)

nicola rose said:


> Thank you so much for all this information and I totally agree with you. The names and numbers that you have given me, are they lawyers? Nicola


Yes they are. 

Best of luck.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nicola rose said:


> Thank you so mucho for this information. Any idea how I can get the phone number for Jacqueline Cotterill, Centrol Demorcratico Liberal (CDL) Benidorm? Nicola x


It seems that she's in the *ayuntamiento* in a place called Parcent
Here are the contact details for that...

Dirección del Ayuntamiento : Carrer De L´Ajuntament, 11 
Código Postal : 03792 
Teléfono : 966.40.53.01 
Fax : 966.40.53.02 
WEB: www.parcent.es 
Email: [email protected]


----------

